# Underbody Protection Suitable for Wood



## mervyncp (May 1, 2005)

Looking underneath my '93 Hymer I see some of the underseal type stuff is peeling. 

Not wanting the plywood floor to rot, What is the best stuff to use.

I have some Hammerite Underbody Seal which contains Waxoyl, lying arround the garage from years ago.

Will that be okay to use?

What do you think?

Best regards

Mervyn


----------



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

I think pure waxoyl is easier to apply (spray when heated) and does tend to creep into any bits you miss - mind you it is a messy thing to do!
It will not harm the wood.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
I would think that providing the Hammerite was sealed and is still in good useable condition then it would be great, anything is better than nothing IMO, but as already said it is an awful job :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Keith

Ps, once you have done yours how about you coming round and doing my RV????? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Waxoyl will be as good as anything to use, dilute it with white spirit before application so it soaks into the woodwork.

Hope you enjoy the smell. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

